# My Old Fishes..



## Taz Fantastik (Mar 16, 2010)

here my old babies.. 2 hydrolycus scomberoides,1 serrasalmus sanchezi, 1 acestrorhincus altus (red tail barracuda) 2 pygicentrus nattereri (I still in possession of the smallest)


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool man


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice specimens man did you have them all together?


----------

